# Pink Iveco horsebox for sale?



## Pampera (1 December 2010)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/katie-price-disqualified-from-driving-2148528.html

?


----------



## thinlizzy (1 December 2010)

if i had the money to buy it, i would its very luxourious and ...eyecatching....if shes banned its not good for her promotion of horseboxes sadly but im sure shes got plenty of people to drive for her/help out


----------



## Pampera (1 December 2010)

I'm sure she'll get by...


----------



## CalllyH (1 December 2010)

Serves her bloody right - she was on TV driving a massive pink horse box and screaming down her mobile 'Im driving it, Im driving it' - well done love now put the phone down and concentrate


----------



## millimoo (1 December 2010)

Think she's lucky only to get 6 months...... mind you, they probably look out for her.
Read the article, the judge was not standing any excuses by the sounds of it.

I quote the Dailymail article:

October 3, 2003  Escaped a speeding charge on a technicality after cops failed to arrest her within 12 weeks. Her range Rover was allegedly clocked at 70mph in a 40mph zone.

June 5, 2008  Given three penalty points, fined £200 and ordered to pay £80 costs at Feltham magistrates court for talking on her mobile phone while driving on April 18 that year.

January 7, 2009 - Let off on a legal technicality by Brighton magistrates after allegedly breaking a 30mph limit and not providing the identity of the driver to police.

July 7, 2010  Convicted in her absence by Crawley magistrates after cameras caught her speeding at 99 mph on September 16 2009. Her lawyer argued she was only speeding because she was being hounded by the paparazzi, but police said there were no other speeding vehicles around. She was fined £250, ordered to pay £500 prosecution costs and given four points on her licence. 

September 28, 2010  Convicted at Mid Sussex Magistrates Court for failing to be in proper control of her 7.5 tonne lurid pink horsebox on February 19 this year. She was fined £1,000, ordered to pay £650 court costs and a £15 victim surcharge and given three points on her licence.
December 1: Receives six-month driving ban after being convicted for December 2009 offence


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...month-driving-ban-speeding.html#ixzz16tQYpNp8


----------



## Alec Swan (1 December 2010)

The woman's an idiot.

Alec.


----------



## perfect11s (1 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			The woman's an idiot.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 yes but sadly some see her as a role model and buy into her chav lifestyle, 
heck bet they feel sorry for her ,and this is yet more publicity = more money ....


----------



## tweedette (2 December 2010)

C'mon give the girl some space , shes not the first woman to have been banned, the papers must have loved it, thank goodness the snow was here or she would have no doubt made it to the news headlines, the trash mags will have lapped it up though, mind you katie wassler or whoever worked for one once - says it all really, leave the girl alone


----------



## muffinino (2 December 2010)

tweedette said:



			C'mon give the girl some space , shes not the first woman to have been banned, the papers must have loved it, thank goodness the snow was here or she would have no doubt made it to the news headlines, the trash mags will have lapped it up though, mind you katie wassler or whoever worked for one once - says it all really, leave the girl alone
		
Click to expand...

Not every woman whores herself to any publicity outlet they can think of...

Nah, no sympathy, she uses them to her advantage when she sees fit, they will obviously love it when she slips up. She has nobody to blame but herself for the charges, the ban and for the media lapping it up.


----------



## tweedette (2 December 2010)

muffinino said:



			Not every woman whores herself to any publicity outlet they can think of...
		
Click to expand...

But few would refuse if the money was good enough , what!! and you get paid for the good and the bad bits , probably more for the bad , oh!! to be so brash and hard in business - I wish .............opportunity would be a fine thing


----------



## muffinino (2 December 2010)

tweedette said:



			But few would refuse if the money was good enough , what!! and you get paid for the good and the bad bits , probably more for the bad , oh!! to be so brash and hard in business - I wish .............opportunity would be a fine thing
		
Click to expand...

I think I would refuse the money no matter how good, rather than make a complete arse of myself, dress up like a slapper to promote tat and get my boobies out in a rag newspaper, ta.

Exactly - she gets paid for good and bad so need to give her any sympathy. If she hadn't broken the law several times for driving offences of varying severity then she wouldn't have been banned. Simples


----------



## tweedette (3 December 2010)

She does what she does her way, those are her terms now, if the same applied to you on your terms , you would refuse? not in a million years....., the only difference is she had something to market the public wanted, its supply and demand, the more they demanded the more shes had to reinvent herself, it worked well up to press, its a short term life for glamour models and she knows full well she has to look for a new direction at some point, she probably is now , I hope she still keeps her interest in dressage horses........and the horsey fraternity doesnt drive her into seclusion ( shes welcome in scotland btw )  . I only wish I could think up or have a marketing strategy as good as hers - respect to her , I just couldnt handle the publicity, then again plenty have made it from behind the scene - look t banksy for example, like I said, if it was on your terms for a lifestyle like that , you wouldnt grab it - I would.

As for the driving, well look at the statistics, one woman so much hassle, well its not that really is it, its smirking, wrong wrong wrong!

Recent studies show that almost 1,000,000 motorists, male and female, are very close to a driving ban because they have accumulated penalty points from speed cameras and other driving offences.

Direct Line statistics tell us that there are 920,000 current road users who are on the brink of losing their licence  3 points away.

Over the past 5 years speeding convictions have risen dramatically.

Drivers with 3 points on their licence had risen by 7%.

A survey conducted by YouGov found that 17% of motorists have points on their licence, 14% with 6 points and 3% with 3 points  33.8 million motorists in the U.K. are close to a ban.

125,000 people across the U.K. very close to losing their licence will also lose their job because of it.

92% of motoring convictions in the past 2 years were for speeding.

There are over 6,000 speed cameras throughout the U.K.

The House of Commons has recently debated the introduction of a sliding penalty point scheme (2 - 6 points) and fines instead of the current fixed £60 fine and 3 points


----------

